# What is this set up ?



## Richichi (Jul 22, 2013)

I was watching Dexter when he pulled out this set-up. It all looks very strange to me and was hoping someone knew what this was and could explain it to me. Is it dedicated to Olympus or is it flexible to all systems. Is that a flash (reversed) or some power pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- 



?? 

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.*


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 22, 2013)

looks like a macro ring light

Phoenix SmartFlash RF-46N TTL Macro Ringlight for Nikon P04261


----------



## tirediron (Jul 22, 2013)

Pix nailed it; a ring flash used commonly in close-up and macro work and forensic photography.  They're normally TTL units (ergo you require a specific one for each make of camera).  The portion on the hot-shoe is the same as any other flash, batteries and circuits, but the flash tube mounts at the end of the lens.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2013)

I guess we'll all have to take your words on it.


----------



## Richichi (Jul 23, 2013)

thank you guys for your help - sorry about the dexter screen capture - since it was an olympus product I googled it
Olympus SRF-11 Ring Flash Set 260112 B&H Photo Video
$600 is a bit pricey - how much do they ? looks like it doesn't light much for $600


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2013)

Ring flashes are specialist tools, and yes, compared to a normal, basic speedlight, they are a little pricey, but any time you buy specialist gear that's normally the case.  They're only meant to light a comparitively small area near the lens.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 23, 2013)

Some people use ring lights for portraits.  It's somewhat more common for fashion than anything else.  It tends to give a somewhat flat light, but it falls off at the edges, giving the images a specific feel.  Also, if the subject is against a wall or something, they get a halo type shadow around them.
But one of the main reasons that someone would use a ring light for portraits, is for the unique catchlights.  

A few examples from Google Image.

http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1318/584437896_4e5316ba88_z.jpg?zz=1
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8323/8142598866_9fdf524945_z.jpg


----------



## gsgary (Jul 23, 2013)

Ring flash 

http://gsgary.smugmug.com/People/Tina-page-3-shoot/i-Tgdf7RS/0/XL/Image00034-XL.jpg


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 23, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Ring flash
> 
> http://gsgary.smugmug.com/People/Tina-page-3-shoot/i-Tgdf7RS/0/XL/Image00034-XL.jpg



very nice! does the flash come with the girl? ill order two today!


----------



## gsgary (Jul 23, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Ring flash
> ...



No but she pulls my pint in the pub that i visit on a Friday and Saturday night


----------

